# My Family Could Use Some Prayers



## Hilsman (Aug 30, 2017)

The Dr.'s gave my Aunt 6 weeks to 3 months to live.  They found a mass on her lung last week and did a scan on her head Monday when she was taken back to the ER.  That's when they found the cancer in her brain. They told us yesterday that there is nothing that they can do to help her.  They are keeping her as pain free as they can.  I went to see her Sunday evening and you could tell how much pain she was in.  

Her youngest daughter had a baby a month ago and her other daughter is still recovering from a wreck she had almost 2 years ago.  My Granddaddy had to bury my Grandmamma 2 yrs ago.  They were married for 55+ years.  I cant imagine what he is feeling and going thru knowing he is going to have to bury his daughter before too long.  

We could sure use some prayers to help us get thru all of this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2017)

My deepest regrets to you and your family. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 30, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that. I lost a family member recently to bone cancer. Terrible disease. I hope they can keep her as comfortable as possible and everyone involved can make the most of whatever time with her remains.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dang Hils. Prayers for you and your family. I hate to hear that


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 30, 2017)

Praying for your family


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 30, 2017)

Prayers lifted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2017)

Such a sad set of circumstances. Lifting y'all up in our prayers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 30, 2017)

I hope things get better for y'all. Lost my dad to cancer a while back, along with several other family members. Hate the stuff. Thinking about y'all.


----------



## YellowKnife (Aug 30, 2017)

Prayers sent for strength and peace that passes all understanding!


----------



## beagle pup (Aug 31, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2017)

My Prayers are being sent on behalf of your family members that are having to go through this ordeal.  I lost a really close friend of 39 years who ultimately became my girlfriend for the past 9 1/2 years back in January 2017 due to breast cancer that also spread to her lungs, bones and brain and I have come to absolutely hate the "cancer" word.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry for you guys... I sure hate to hear of folks going through things like this! Sending up a prayer for you and your family!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 31, 2017)

Prayers from here as well buddy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Prayers being sent from our way Hils.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the prayers.  

Things have gotten a lot worse the last few days.  Hospice is going to get the house ready for her today and hopefully get her home today.  Thanks again for all of the prayers.


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2017)

dang Hils....prayers sent


----------



## Shawn Holcombe (Aug 31, 2017)

Praying for you and your family sir.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 31, 2017)

Still praying Hils.....................


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 1, 2017)

I just got the call.  She's not suffering anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2017)

Hilsman said:


> I just got the call.  She's not suffering anymore.



My deepest condolences, Hils. Prayers for your family.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 1, 2017)

*re:*

Prayers for you always R!  May God reach dowm and bring comfort to your struggles!


----------



## rydert (Sep 1, 2017)

prayers sent for you and your family Hils...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Hils, prayers for you and your family. She is pain free and at peace now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2017)

Hilsman said:


> I just got the call.  She's not suffering anymore.



Condolences to your family Hilsman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2017)

Our deepest regrets on your loss.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2017)

Hilsman said:


> I just got the call.  She's not suffering anymore.


my condolences........


----------



## mattech (Sep 1, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that Robbie, I'm praying  for your family right now, and dont be scared to ask if you need anything, even if it's just to talk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 1, 2017)

Prayers for the family Hills


----------



## bigelow (Sep 1, 2017)

Prayers brother. You have my # let me know if I can help.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 1, 2017)

Condolences and deepest regrets Hils.

Prayers sent for the Family Buddy


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 1, 2017)

Hils, I'll pray for you and your family in this tough time.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry for your loss hils, prayers for you and your family


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Parayers for Hils and he family.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Prayers continuing from our family during your tough time Hils.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 1, 2017)

our deepest condolences and prayers for you and your family, God will heal the pain


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2017)

My condolences.


----------



## 61BelAir (Sep 19, 2017)

Prayers for your family.   I hope some of ya'll are able to spend time with your Grandaddy and comfort him through this.  I know she was grown, but still she was his little girl.  I don't think there is a worse pain than losing ones child.  It's like a cancer all of it's own.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 19, 2017)

man, I missed all this until today Hils.

I am sorry to hear about your aunt and the struggles your family is going thru.

Prayers for your family and I hope you all find peace in this somehow


----------

